# Delilah had 10 Days to go...



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

*Delilah's "Final Countdown"...*

As of today, Delilah has 10 days left before her due date!
I think the babies have dropped, and her ligaments are slowly disappearing... :leap:
Her sides are now sunken in, and her tail-bone is more pronounced...
She is also walking VERY carefully, and spends a LOT more time lying down...
Her udder is quite nicely filled too! 
This is my VERY first time having goat babies, so I am totally going by what all of you guys here have taught me! :book:
I am SOOOO GRATEFUL TO HAVE ALL OF YOU.!!! :grouphug:

And so.... Let the countdown begin.!!! :stars:

Anyone care to guess on the day and the time? LoL
Genders and number of kids?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Seems like the last week or two just drags out lol....good luck with kidding, I hope she gives you a couple does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

StarMFarm said:


> Seems like the last week or two just drags out lol....good luck with kidding, I hope she gives you a couple does.


Actually, it seems to fly by for me! I am SO not ready!
It just doesn't seem real, and I feel totally unprepared! Aaaaah!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

For me it drags by even though i'm in the do i have what I need, is she really dropping or am i imagining it -lol. Good luck with kidding


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> is she really dropping or am i imagining it -lol.


Aha! LoL But this is why I take photos! LOL And Videos, and more photos, and more videos....

8 Days until the due date.!!!! 
I am getting more and more and more scared.!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMGoatness! 7 days left!
My blood pressure is out of control... I am SO freaked out!
I swear I am going to have a heart attack before she even starts showing signs of labor...
I am SO scared something is going to go wrong. SO so scared!
I wasn't nearly this scared when I was having my OWN kids.!!! What the daisy?

Icing on the cake..???
We are having ANOTHER major snow-storm! Which makes it even harder!
I am going to have to split the kidding stall in two, and bring BOTH the does in when Delilah is due... If she drops these babies outside NOW, they're TOAST..!!!

Bucky and Hope are going to go to a friends house for the duration of the kidding. Since I only have one stall, and it's being occupied by those 2 right now.
So I can't bring the girls in until those 2 are picked up anyhow... Urgh

NOT TO SELF: Next year! Breed each doe a month apart, and aim for the WARM months of the year to have kids on! Sheesh!


----------



## GoatKeeper2001 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have had a lot of my dose give me great kids I got cashmere goats what do u have ? Need any questions about kidding u can ask me and I have 74 kids so far got ... 45 kids left to go


----------



## GoatKeeper2001 (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's my prize doe she is a salt and pepper breed to a red buck and got sliver twin does she is a cashmere goat breed to a cashmere buck


----------



## GoatKeeper2001 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi what breed are they


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine?
Delilah is 50% saanen, 25% Oberhasli, and 25% Alpine.
Chloe is 75% Oberhasli, and 25% Alpine.
That is a LOT of goaties you got! Wow! LoL
Where are you located..???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those last few days are torture! For me it's always the question on wether or not I should go to work after seeing my due girls at feeding time that morning.... this year though, I knew that Binkey would be delivering on her 145th day...just didn't know if it would be sooner or later, I ended up going to work at 5:15 am and left at 8:30 just because I had that feeling...she ended up needing my help and delivered later that afternoon.

Once "The Day" comes, you'll know it.... those gut feelings are ones you can trust, even if the does ligaments can't be


----------

